# What is a reasonable cost to demo a bathroom (7'x8') and haul away junk?



## titanoman

Good luck not getting took on that. I'de do it for $300, but that's just me. I know you're probably going to pay 3 times that in SF.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## joecaption

The demo is the easy and fun part, why not rent a dumpster and do it yourself and save some money?


----------



## titanoman

joecaption said:


> The demo is the easy and fun part, why not rent a dumpster and do it yourself and save some money?


Fun part? Yuck.:no:


----------



## oh'mike

Dump fee --about $300 to $400--Call a dumpster company for a price--

House protection--(you fall under the epa--rrp regulations--$400---

Lead testing--$125

Labor---two men --one day--About $700


----------



## oh'mike

Due to the new EPA regulations the demo is often done by the home owner---even on a contracted bath remodel---as the government has made the demo cost go through the roof.

Two skilled men can have a bathroom stripped to the studs and vacuumed clean in about 6 hours--

However the EPA compliance --adds several hours to the job--and several hundred for the jump suits--dust walls---negative pressure fans --special bagging of all debris ---

Best to do that yourself and spend the money saved on the actual construction.


----------



## titanoman

Throw it in the back of my truck (what, 1 yard); liability. Heck with that other stuff. $300, I make $100 for 4 hours work.


----------



## oh'mike

Well--there you go---I would have over $100 in costs just putting down carpet protector $40
Handing up a dust wall--$20-- Buying garbage bags $16--and tape $8--and a package of dust masks.

There is the gas $20 and the travel time --and the trip to the dump--tippage fee--

A reasonable cost would start at $800 for a complete gut---

Titan---from leaving your place to returning from the dump--how many hours do you really think that it would take to gut a bath in San Fransisco ? Don't forget the bridge toll and traffic---


----------



## titanoman

oh'mike said:


> Well--there you go---I would have over $100 in costs just putting down carpet protector $40
> Handing up a dust wall--$20-- Buying garbage bags $16--and tape $8--and a package of dust masks.
> 
> There is the gas $20 and the travel time --and the trip to the dump--tippage fee--
> 
> A reasonable cost would start at $800 for a complete gut---
> 
> Titan---from leaving your place to returning from the dump--how many hours do you really think that it would take to gut a bath in San Fransisco ? Don't forget the bridge toll and traffic---


Yeah. I'm talking Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri prices. That's why I said he could expect to pay 3 times that in SF. And it would end up being an all day job.


----------



## Stanchek

oh'mike said:


> Dump fee --about $300 to $400--Call a dumpster company for a price--
> 
> House protection--(you fall under the epa--rrp regulations--$400---
> 
> Lead testing--$125
> 
> Labor---two men --one day--About $700


Doing the job yourself and screwing the government, priceless.


----------



## oh'mike

I was just having fun with that one---prices for everything is so location related---

I live near Chicago--I have done a few jobs there---in some neighborhoods it's cheap and safe to work-

--Others you couldn't park within a block of the job and need to hire someone to guard the truck---

One job we needed to hire "Got Junk" to haul the trash because a special permit was required for a dumpster--and the only place for one was the street--(that bill was $600 for a medium sized truck)

---Mike---


----------



## Stanchek

Haha, I couldn't help but do the visa commercial parody there.


----------



## htabbas

oh'mike said:


> Well--there you go---I would have over $100 in costs just putting down carpet protector $40
> Handing up a dust wall--$20-- Buying garbage bags $16--and tape $8--and a package of dust masks.
> 
> There is the gas $20 and the travel time --and the trip to the dump--tippage fee--
> 
> A reasonable cost would start at $800 for a complete gut---
> 
> Titan---from leaving your place to returning from the dump--how many hours do you really think that it would take to gut a bath in San Fransisco ? Don't forget the bridge toll and traffic---


 
What? They really put up carpet protector/dust wall and all that??? 

2 weeks ago I have a legit HVAC company (a big one, not a flight-by-night one) to gut all my 60-year-old covered-by-rat-poop HVAC ducts from the crawl space and from the attic. They didn't do any protection other than laying out a dirty-looking rag on your floor. You know how much dirt those old HVAC ducts from the crawl space had? Thus, I asked the guys go home and I rescheduled another day for that work. Then I myself, spent 6 hours covering everywhere that these guys might go through with thin plastic sheets. I am glad I did that 'cause during the actual work, there was so much rat poops and dirt and fiber glass pieces around. 

Another incidence, 6 months ago before I moved in, I hired a contractor to gut the kitchen and did a complete removal. He just hauled the stuffs to the dumpster with his minivan, no fancy stuffs. Keeps me wondering.


----------



## gregzoll

For us, it took about 25 large contractor bags to haul away. I would do the demo myself, and haul to the dump, by renting a pick up, or pay some hauler to pick up the bags after they are filled. Make sure that you double or triple bag them. Now of course, there is the Dumpster in a bag, and being that you are in Frisco with Waste Management being the main recycler, talk to them.


----------



## oh'mike

htabbas said:


> What? They really put up carpet protector/dust wall and all that??? .



I hate cleaning up a mess---much easier to prevent one with lots of protection.


I know that I'm not the only remodeler that uses a lot of area protection--

People like their houses-that's why they called---the place better be clean as humanly possible while we work--


----------



## titanoman

oh'mike said:


> I hate cleaning up a mess---much easier to prevent one with lots of protection.
> 
> 
> I know that I'm not the only remodeler that uses a lot of area protection--
> 
> People like their houses-that's why they called---the place better be clean as humanly possible while we work--


Cleanliness is next to Godliness.


----------



## oh'mike

Being clean is what gets the referrals--That poster with the messy HVAC crew----You think he will be giving that company a good referral?

There are plenty of other contractors that do respect the homeowners property--
I know of one high end remodeler that brings in a maid service at the end of the job----

His prices are quite high---however,he is still working when others are not--Mike--


----------



## ratherbefishing

Not sure about where you are, but here you can buy a "Dumpster bag" at the hardware store. I think hauling it off is included in the price. 

Demo'ing yourself sounds like fun to me. Buy yourself a new Sawzall and a few crow bars. Go at it. Don't forget to turn off the water and electricity first!

When we demo'ed our deck, we cut the boards to 4 feet long with the Sawzall and hauled them to the curb. A local grading company was slow, and didn't mind hauling everything to the dump in one of their small dump trucks. It seems like we paid them a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## titanoman

ratherbefishing said:


> Not sure about where you are, but here you can buy a "Dumpster bag" at the hardware store. I think hauling it off is included in the price.
> 
> Demo'ing yourself sounds like fun to me. Buy yourself a new Sawzall and a few crow bars. Go at it. Don't forget to turn off the water and electricity first!
> 
> When we demo'ed our deck, we cut the boards to 4 feet long with the Sawzall and hauled them to the curb. A local grading company was slow, and didn't mind hauling everything to the dump in one of their small dump trucks. It seems like we paid them a couple hundred bucks.


Don't we use chain saws to demolish decks?


----------



## Ron6519

A sheetrock wall with tiles, gutted to the walls, with all nails pulled and the floor removed to the subflooring, on Long Island would run about $600.00.


----------

